# Kameraus gebraucht kaufen?



## renard (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich muß mir für meine Ausbildung schon wieder was anschaffen, diesmal soll es eine gute Kamera sein (digitale Spiegelreflex, Canon oder Nikon). Da ich überhaupt keine Kohle mehr habe, dachte ich daran, eine auf ebay zu ersteigern. Ich dachte an eine Canon EOS 350D (so glaube ich hieß die). Meint ihr, daß es bei Kameras grundsätzlich besser ist, was Neues zu kaufen oder passen auch Geräte aus zweiter Hand? Damit mein ich: Wie schnell "nützen" Kameras ab?

 Falls ihr irgendwelche andere Empfehlungen für eine gute Einsteigerkamera habt, nehme ich die gerne auf! Oder mir Tips geben könnt, worauf ich beim Ersteigern achten soll.

  Danke!


----------



## saschaf (24. Oktober 2005)

renard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich überhaupt keine Kohle mehr habe...


Da wirst du noch nichtmal bei ebay ne Kamera bekommen. 



			
				renard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie schnell "nützen" Kameras ab?


Meines Wissens nach ist die 350D für 50.000 Auslösungen konzipiert. Bei gebrauchten Kameras solltest du in jedem Fall fragen wie "hoch der Kilometerstand" ist. Aber die Kamera kann genausogut 100.000 Bilder machen ohne einen Defekt zu haben oder schon nach 10.000 Auslösungen ne Macke bekommen.

MfG


----------

